# FR: the neighbour whose son I talked to



## Phyllogian

Salut,

Est-ce une phrase ambigüe ?

"Voici le fils du voisin à qui j'ai parlé."

A-t-il le locuteur parlé au voisin ou à son fils ? 

Merci.


----------



## janpol

oui, je trouve que c'est ambigu


----------



## Phyllogian

Merci pour la confirmation.

Si l'on veut dire "j'ai parlé du fils au voisin", c'est quoi une autre façon de formuler la phrase ?

"Voici le voisin dont le fis auquel j'ai parlé" ?


----------



## Maître Capello

Phyllogian said:


> "Voici le fils du voisin à qui j'ai parlé."
> 
> A-t-il le locuteur parlé du voisin ou de son fils ?


La phrase est ambiguë parce que le locuteur peut avoir parlé *au* fils du voisin ou *au* voisin lui-même, mais il n'a pas nécessairement parlé *du* fils ou *du* voisin… Par exemple:

_Voici le fils du voisin à qui j'ai parlé *de* nos vacances._


> Si l'on veut dire "j'ai parlé du fils au voisin", c'est quoi une autre façon de formuler la phrase ?
> 
> "Voici le voisin dont le fis auquel j'ai parlé" ?


Veux-tu vraiment dire que tu as parlé du fils au voisin? (_I talked to the neighbor about the son._)


----------



## L'Inconnu

Si tu fais allusion au fils, peut être tu pourrais dire:

"Voici le voisin dont le fils est celui à qui j'ai parlé"


----------



## Phyllogian

Maître Capello said:


> Veux-tu vraiment dire[...]



Je veut dire que _ here's the neighbour whose son I talked to_.



L'Inconnu said:


> "Voici le voisin dont le fils est celui à qui j'ai parlé"



Est-ce "Voici le voisin au fils auquel j'ai parlé" correct pour dire la même chose ?


----------



## Oddmania

J'ai parlé *du* fils *au* voisin : I talked *to* the neighbour *about* his son.

*Voici le voisin à qui j'ai parlé de son fils :* Here's the neighbour to whom I talked about his son/Here's the neighbour I talked about his son to (?).

*Voici le voisin dont le fils et moi avons parlé (ensemble) :* Here's the neighbour whose son I talked to.


----------



## Maître Capello

Phyllogian said:


> Je veut dire que _ here's the neighbour whose son I talked to_.
> 
> Est-ce "Voici le voisin au fils auquel j'ai parlé" correct pour dire la même chose ?


Well, no…


Oddmania said:


> J'ai parlé *du* fils *au* voisin : I talked *to* the neighbour *about* his son.


Not necessarily "*his* son"—it could be someone else's, e.g., _Ma cousine à un fils et une fille. J'ai parlé du fils au voisin.
_


> *Voici le voisin à qui j'ai parlé de son fils :* Here's the neighbour to whom I talked about his son/Here's the neighbour I talked about his son to (?).
> 
> *Voici le voisin dont le fils et moi avons parlé (ensemble) :* Here's the neighbour whose son I talked to.


Those two sentences sound quite awkward in French… To translate _Here is the neighbor whose son I talked to_, I'd rather say, 

_Voici le voisin au fils duquel j'ai parlé._


----------



## Phyllogian

Maître Capello said:


> To translate _Here is the neighbor whose son I talked to_, I'd rather say, *Voici le voisin au fils duquel j'ai parlé.*



So "duquel" refers to "du voisin", and "au fils" is from "avoir parlé au fils"?

Definitely an exotic sentence structure from the English point-of-view.

So, _Here is the neighbor whose son I talked *about =*_ _Voici le voisin *d*u fils duquel j'ai parlé_*?*


----------



## geostan

Yes. In both examples, I think _de qui_ may be used instead of _duquel._


----------



## Tom Duhamel

Considering this sentence: "_here's the neighbour whose son I talked to"
_I would translate as:
"Voici le voisin dont j'ai parlé au fils" (this seems to be the most direct translation to me)
"Ceci est le voisin dont j'ai parlé au fils" (exact meaning, different word)
"J'ai parlé au fils de ce voisin" (I talked to the son of this neighbor <-- and here's an example why it's useful to precise what dialect of English you speak, as this word is not spelled the same in America and UK)

Edit: Geostan and Maître Capello are both mostly correct, so I removed my first two sentences. I would think my third sentence would be correct and the better way of saying it, then.


----------



## geostan

Tom Duhamel said:


> Considering this sentence: "_here's the neighbour whose son I talked to"
> _I would translate as:
> "Voici le voisin dont j'ai parlé au fils" (this seems to be the most direct translation to me)
> "Ceci est le voisin dont j'ai parlé au fils" (exact meaning, different word)
> "J'ai parlé au fils de ce voisin" (I talked to the son of this neighbor <-- and here's an example why it's useful to precise what dialect of English you speak, as this word is not spelled the same in America and UK)



I don't think it is considered correct to use _*dont*_ in this kind of sentence.. Nor does the pronoun Ceci fit.


----------



## Maître Capello

Phyllogian said:


> So "duquel" refers to "du voisin", and "au fils" is from "avoir parlé au fils"?





> So, _Here is the neighbor whose son I talked *about =*_ _Voici le voisin *d*u fils duquel j'ai parlé_*?*


Either your suggestion or, _Voici le voisin *dont* j'ai parlé du fils._



Tom Duhamel said:


> Considering this sentence: "_here's the neighbour whose son I talked to"
> _I would translate as:
> "Voici le voisin dont j'ai parlé au fils" (this seems to be the most direct translation to me)


 No, your translation indeed means something like, _Here is the neighbor I talked about to the son.

_As for _ceci_, it is indeed inappropriate for a person…


----------



## Lacuzon

Good evening,



Phyllogian said:


> So "duquel" refers to "du voisin", and "au fils" is from "avoir parlé au fils"?
> 
> Definitely an exotic sentence structure from the English point-of-view.


That's it! Duquel (desquels/ de laquelle/desquelles) is the only prounoun which does not always follow immediately the noun to which it refers.



> So, _Here is the neighbor whose son I talked *about =*_ _Voici le voisin *d*u fils duquel j'ai parlé_*?*


Voici le voisin dont j'ai parlé du fils.

PS: We both were answering !


----------



## CapnPrep

geostan said:


> I don't think it is considered correct to use _*dont*_ in this kind of sentence.


That is technically true: "_Dont_ ne peut, en principe, dépendre d’un complément introduit par une préposition" (Grevisse, §724, c). We talked about a similar example in the following thread:
*dont + se souvenir de*

However, many French speakers have no problem with such structures, especially if they involve the prepositions _à_ and _de_. And I can hardly blame them for wanting to avoid complex relative phrases like _du fils duquel_ and _au fils de qui_, etc.


----------



## Maître Capello

Lacuzon said:


> Duquel (desquels/ de laquelle/desquelles) is the only prounoun which does not always follow immediately the noun to which it refers.


I'm afraid this is not correct…  It should be usually avoided, but it is definitely possible, e.g.:

_Il surprit la femme d'Albert, qui dormait sur le divan.
L'homme arriva qui portait un message._


----------



## Lacuzon

Certes,

Mais, à l'oral du moins, _Il surprit la femme d'Albert, qui dormait sur le divan_ est pour moi ambigu (qui dort sur le divan ? Sa femme ou Albert ?).

Quant à la seconde, sa tournure est beaucoup moins courante que _l'homme qui arriva portait un message._


----------



## Maître Capello

Lacuzon said:


> Quant à la seconde, sa tournure est beaucoup moins courante que _l'homme qui arriva portait un message._


Le sens de cette autre phrase n'est toutefois pas exactement le même… Mais bon, nous nous éloignons du sujet du fil…


----------

